# |P6 Manual , soon P6 source



## الزعيم2000 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هذا هو مانيوال برنامج بريمافيرا 6 
لكل من عنده مشاكل مع ويندوز فيستا , سأقوم بإذن الله قريبا برفع البرنامج نفسه
كل عام و أنتم فى خير
http://rapidshare.com/files/78478179/PMRefMan.rar


----------



## eng_houssam (23 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الشكر لك أخي وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## جيلاسي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الف شكر لك يا زعيم
ولكن فضلا وليس امرا هل من الممكن تحميل الملف على zShare


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 ديسمبر 2007)

أحلى خبر يا زعيم فأنا انتظر هذه المفاجأة منذ فترة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل الزعيم 2000

كما عودتنا دائما 
تدر الخير والافادة العلمية علينا جميعا

واضم صوتي الى صوت اخونا جيلاسي

هل نتمنى عليك بتحميله على 4share أو , z share

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

حاضر يا إخوانى 
أنا لن أدخر جهدا فى إفادتكم , و يعلم الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 ديسمبر 2007)

انا انتظر يا زعيم و مسرور للخبر المهم لأنني أعاني من ويتدوز فستا و P5


----------



## msemfe (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## koko mata (27 ديسمبر 2007)

نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أسم على مسمى زعيم بصحيح فى أنتظار البرنامج بفارغ الصبر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أستاذى الفاضل محمود عياد
أخجلت تواضعى و أنت من أنت 
ما كانت نيتى و أنا أشارك فى ملتقاكم بهذا الاسم المستعار "الزعيم2000" أن أتزعم و لا أن أتكبر 
فليغفر لى المولى هذا الاسم الغريب الذى لقبت به نفسى 
أسف أسف أسف لك و لجميع إخوانى فى الملتقى على هذا الأسم الغريب _ و يعلم الله أنى لا أتباهى أو أتكبر بأى لقب

و بإذن المولى قريبا ( متوقع الأسبوع القادم ) أن أنفذ وعدى لكم , 
أرجو من إخوانى نسيان اسم الزعيم و عدم التعليق عليه
شكرا و جزاكم المولى خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الزعيم

قال تعالى:

{قَالُواْ نَفْقِدُ صُوَاعَ الْمَلِكِ وَلِمَن جَاء بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ وَأَنَاْ بِهِ زَعِيمٌ} (72) سورة يوسف
قال الطبري:
"وَأَنَا بِأَنْ أُوفِيهِ حِمْل بَعِير مِنْ الطَّعَام إِذَا جَاءَنِي بِصُوَاع الْمَلِك كَفِيلٌ "

من يزعم اي يتكفل بشيء يقوله
وليس بالضرورة ان الزعيم يتكبر او يتزعم طائفة

ومن معاملتك الاكثر من حسنة والاكبر من معطاءة
تجدنا نفهم الاسم المستعار على محمله الحسن 
لانك اهل لك حسن


وها انت زعيم بانك ستوافينا بالبرنامج الذي ننتظره
وانت اهل لوفاء اي شيء انت به زعيم

دمت بكل خير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

علمك الله من علمه و رزقك فهم النبيين و الصالحين 
أميـــــــــــــن

شكرا للتوضيح , و أسأل الله تعالى أن يزكى نفوسنا جميعا , و أن يرزقنى الإخلاص فى القول و العمل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى الزعيم أحب أن أقول لك أننا أخوة فى اللة وهذة المسميات ما هى الا دعابات وأبتكارات يمكننا أن نعتبرها روح فكاهة ظريفة بين الأخوة بعيدا" عن التكبر فنحن أيام الجامعة كنا نطلق على بعض أصدقائنا بعض الأسماء التى تعبر عن صفة معينة تميزة مثال ذلك الراسى مثلا" تدل على أنة يتأنى فى كل الأمور 000 الرايق مثلا" يعبر عن شخص يحب أن ينزة نفسة وهكذا 
جزاك اللة خير وأرجو أن يظل أسمك كما هو الزعيم ولا عيب فى ذلك


----------



## bolbol (29 ديسمبر 2007)

لازم تشوقنا قوي كده حرام عليك 
أديني حأفضل سهران لغاية لما ترفعه 
مشكور يا أخي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (31 ديسمبر 2007)

أكرر كلام أميرنا محمود ،أسم على مسمى زعيم بصحيح فى أنتظار البرنامج بفارغ الصبر


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم يا زعيم،طولت علينا،نحن بانتظارك،عسى المانع خير،تحياتنا اليك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (5 يناير 2008)

أخى العزيز الزعيم 2000
قرأت رسالتك الخاصة المرسلة لى وسأوافيك بالبرنامج المطلوب فى أقرب وقت وتستطيع أن تجرب winrar وذلك بالدخول على add to archive وتختار spilt to volume فى آخر الشاشة التى ستظهر لك وقم بتحديد حجم وعدد الأقسام وسيقوم البرنامج بالتقسيم كما تريد ، آسف للرد هنا ولكن حاولت أن أرسل رسالة خاصة فلم أفلح لا أعرف المشكلة وكذلك حاولت رفع ملفات حوالى 3 ميجابيت على الملتقى ولم أفلح واضح أن هناك مشكلة 
أخوك
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ام نورا (6 يناير 2008)

منذ فترة وانا منقطعة عن الملتقى لضغط العمل 
والأهم من ذلك انني اخجل من دخول الملتقى ورؤية حجم العطاءات وانا خالية الوفاض 
بارك الله جميع الجهود واثابكم عنا دنيا وآخرة 
واعذرونا على التقصير 
وعلى الأخذ دون مقابل 
اسال الله ان يمكننا من المساهمة بما ينفع ورد افضالكم التي تغمرنا اساتذتنا الكرام


----------



## الزعيم2000 (6 يناير 2008)

حياك الله أستاذنا و أجزل لك العطاء
قريبا سأفعل
أسف للتشويق الغير مقصود و الله


أختنا الفاضلة أم نورا و الله لقد استفدنا و تعلمنا على يديك الكثير, أسأل المولى أن يجزيك من فضله لآننا لسنا أهل مكافأة


----------



## me4n (7 يناير 2008)

فين البرنامج ورجاء المانيول وياريت موقع تاني غير الرابيدشير حتي يسهل للكل تحميله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (11 يناير 2008)

والله يا زعيم انت حطيتنا في موضع الانتظار،والانتظار صعب كما تعلم،فأنا والعديد مثلي نعاني من الفستا وP3 v5،نرجو الإسراع ولك كل الشكر على هدية السنة الجديدة


----------



## ام نورا (12 يناير 2008)

بعد اذن الاستاذ الزعيم 
هذا رابط جديد لمانيوال البريمفيرا 6 تيسيرا على الخوة الاعضاء لانه الرابيدشير فعلا يصعب التحميل منه
http://www.4shared.com/file/34609944/ecbb3780/PMRefMan.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (12 يناير 2008)

أخى الفاضل عبد الرحمن 
أسف لجعلك منتظرا , و يعلم الله أنى حاولت مرارا و تكرارا رفع البرنامج و لكن حدثت مشاكل بعد تكملة الرفع , لذا اليوم بإذن الله أنا بصدد رفعه 
و يا ريت متتزعلش , أسألك الدعاء

الأخت الفاضلة أم نورا جزاك الله عن الملتقى خيرا فيما تسعين إليه من تيسير و نشر العلم , فيجب أن يكمل بعضنا البعض ( بنيان مرصــــــــــــــوص )


----------



## الزعيم2000 (12 يناير 2008)

إخوانى الكرام تم رفع الجزء الأول من البرنامج ( الأجمالى 9 أجزاء ) و سأوافيكم تباعا بباقى الأجزاء و عندما تقوموا بتحميل التسع أجزاء سأقوم بالإشارة إلى البرنامج الذى أعطاه لنا المهندس محمود عياد و هو الذى سيقوم بتجميع التسع أجزاء 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2708409/1a132621/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (12 يناير 2008)

أرجو إخبارى بأن الرابط يعمل بإذن الله , حتى نستمر فى الرفع على نفس الموقع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 يناير 2008)

أخى الزعيم الرابط لا يعمل ولا أعرف السبب رجاء عمل اللازم نحو تجديدة على موقع آخرمع قبول فائق الأحترام ونحن فى غاية الشوق للبرنامج فعلا"وياريت نجد طريقة لرفع أمكانية التحميل على الملتقى مباشرة"


----------



## الزعيم2000 (12 يناير 2008)

أخى الفاضل أعتقد أن الموقع قد يكون جديدا , و إليك خطوات التحميل فى صورة رقم 1 و صورة رقم 2 فى المرفقات


----------



## الزعيم2000 (12 يناير 2008)

الجزء الثانى من تسعة أجزاء
http://www.2shared.com/file/2709395/7f94a0a3/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 يناير 2008)

عزيزي الزعيم،أولا أدعو لك من قلبي بأن يعطيك الله ما تتمناه،وثانيا لا يمكن إلا أن أكون شاكرا لك على جهودك التي أعلم انها كبيرة لتوفير ما يحتاجه إخوانك،فلك التحية والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 يناير 2008)

الملفات تم عمل download لها ومع كل بايت فى الملف أدعو لك بالتوفيق والسداد وننتظر آخر ملف بفارغ الصبر وأحب أن اسألك -- هل وجدت فروق جوهرية بين بريمافيرا 5 و بريمافيرا 6 سؤالى بسبب أنة أذا كان الفرق كبير تستدعى دورة تدريبية أم يمكن لمستخدم بريمافيرا 5 الدخول والعمل على بريمافيرا 6 
مع قبول وافر الشكر والأحترام

 محمود حازم عياد


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 يناير 2008)

أخي حازم،تحياتي لك من كل قلبي،فأنت كبير القلب عالي الهمة،تطمأن على البرنامج لتساعدنا قبل أن نطلب المساعدة،لك الف تحية وإكبار
أعتقد اخي الكريم اننا لن نجد فرق،وسبب هذا الاصدار هو مشكلة ما سببه ويندوز فستا للاصدار الخامس،فكان يجب عليهم إصدار السادس


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخونا الغالي الزعيم 2000

نفع الله بك 

وجزاك الله كل خير

وارجو ان تطمئننا على صحتكم 
داعين الله لك بالشفاء والخير العميم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 يناير 2008)

سلامتك أخى الزعيم آسف لعدم علمى بمرضك وأشكر أخى نهر النييل على دعائة لك بالشفاء ونحن جميعا" ندعوا لك بالشفاء جعلة اللة أجر وعافية وزيادة حسنات


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

اللهم إملأ تلك القلوب نورا و يقينا و علما و عملا و إخلاصـــــــــــــــــــــا



> سؤالى بسبب أنة أذا كان الفرق كبير تستدعى دورة تدريبية أم يمكن لمستخدم بريمافيرا 5 الدخول والعمل على بريمافيرا 6


أستاذى الجليل الأمر بالفعل لا يحتاج أبدد لدورة تدريبية مستقلة, و الموضوع كما أعلم :
1- حل المشكلة التى كانت غير محسوبة مع ويندوز فيستا.
2- تسهيل العمل ببراعة مع البرنامج العملاق myprimavera .
3- تسهيل تحميل الموارد يوم بيوم ( غير طريقة المنحنيات المتبعة فى بلانر و انتربرايز 5 ) 



> سلامتك أخى الزعي


سلمك الله من كل مكروه و رزقك من الخير كله أصنافا و ألوانا و أقر عينك فى الدنيا و رزقنا و رزقك صحبة معلم البشرية الأعلى محمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد (صلــــــــى اللـــــــــــــــــــــه عليـــــــــــــــه و ســـــلم).

اليوم بإذن المولى أكمل مع حضراتكم رفع باقى الملفات 
أسف تحملونى إلى أن تتم المهمة 
مشكورين مأجورين بالخير كله محملين


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

الجزء الثالث من تسعة أجزاء و الله المستعـــــــــــــان

http://www.2shared.com/file/2712231/69b548b6/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

الجزء الرابع من تسعة أجزاء و الله المستعـــــــــــــان


> http://www.2shared.com/file/2712324/106e74f/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

> وارجو ان تطمئننا على صحتكم
> داعين الله لك بالشفاء والخير العميم


و الله يا أخى الحبيب إن سؤالك و سؤال الإخوة الكرام عنى مما يسره الله لتخفيف الامى و بفضل الله و رحمته أنا فى نعمة من الله و فضل عظيم 
لذلك أذكر كل الزملاء أن يشكرو نعمة ربهم عليهم , فوالله العظيم لو لم تكن إلا نعمة الصحة لكفت و وفت و ما استطعنا شكرها
جزاكم الله كل خير و أعاننا جميعا على البر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

الجزء الخامس من تسعة أجزاء و الله المستعـــــــــــــان


> http://www.2shared.com/file/2712618/25563a4c/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 يناير 2008)

الجزء السادس من تسعة أجزاء و الله المستعـــــــــــــان
http://www.2shared.com/file/2712925/7b96520f/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## سهاد امين (13 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الافاضل هل يوجد في برنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار لخامس او السادس montecarlo simulation لحاجتي الماسه له في اكمال دراسة الماجستير في ادارة لمخاطر
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 يناير 2008)

أ*عتقد أخى الحبيب أنه منتج اخر مستقل من منتجات شركة بريمافيرا ويسمى Pert Master[/COLOR*]


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 يناير 2008)

Pert Master 
فلو تكرم بعض الأخوة ممن يملكون هذا البرنامج الرائع و يقوم برفعه ستعم الفائدة بإذن الله


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 يناير 2008)

الجزء السابع من تسعة أجزاء و الله المستعـــــــــــــان


> http://www.2shared.com/file/2716436/7c3e36f0/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 يناير 2008)

الجزء الثامن من تسعة أجزاء و الله المستعـــــــــــــان


> http://www.2shared.com/file/2716529/f4587017/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (14 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أزيك يا م/ محمود كامل ( الزعيم ) وكل عام وانت بخير.............. معلش جت متإخره 

محمد العايدي


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 يناير 2008)

و أنت بخير أستاذى و زميلى الحبيب 
شكرا لك و شكرا لجميع زملائنا الممتازين


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 يناير 2008)

باقى فقط الجزء التاسع و الأخير 
و قبل رفعه يجب أن نشير إلى رابط المهندس محمود عياد الذى يحوى البرنامج الذى سيقوم بإعادة دمج التسعة أجزاء فى ملف واحد فقط و هو ملف وينرار فقط قم بفكه لتحصل على نسخة البرنامج أخيرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2...1199647225.zip


----------



## bolbol (14 يناير 2008)

ألف ألف شكر أخونا العزيز


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله لك يا زعييم 
مجهودك عظيم في رفع الملفات المتعددة للبرنامج وفقق الله واشكرك بشد على البرنامج وتجميعك لفراودة المنتدي في هذه المشاركة الفريدة الذين زودونا وافادونا بعلمهم


----------



## طارق سامي (15 يناير 2008)

بارك الله لك اخي العزيز
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 يناير 2008)

*إجمع يا رب قلوب قوم أمنت بأنك أنت الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد
إجعل يا ربنا جسدنا يمس جسد حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه و أله و سلم
إجعل قلوبنا يارب عامرة بذكرك مليئة بطاعتك 

إجز يارب كل من دعا لى بظهر الغيب عنى خيرا و اجمعنى بهم على خير يا رب العباد

الجزء التاسع و الأخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر من برنامج P6 *
http://www.2shared.com/file/2716589/eb7989d/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## طارق سامي (15 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير
قمت بتحميل الآجزاء المختلفة وتجميعها وعند بداية التنصيب طلب ال product code والذي لم اعثر عليه في الاجزاء المحملة كما لم اعثر على ملف ال license فهل يتم التنصيب دون الحاجة اليه.
رجاء المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bolbol (15 يناير 2008)

أخي العزيز 
أولاً :-
ما هو إسم البرنامج المستخدم في التجزئة لإن الرابط الموضوع للبرنامج لا يعمل .
ثانياً : الملف التاسع حجمه 0 ك بايت ويحمل الإمتداد fsi
فهل هذا صحيح أم أن هناك مشكلة في الرفع


----------



## bolbol (15 يناير 2008)

أعتد أن هذا رابط البرامج وجدته عن طرق البحث
البرنامج موجود في هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77844.html
وهذا هو الرابط المباشر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1199647225.zip
تسهيلاً للأخوة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخى بالفعل هذا هو عنوان المشاركة و ستجدوها فى مقدمة المواضيع الأن بعنوان

أهداء للزميل الزعيم 2000 برنامج تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة لموضوع الرخصة فعليك أخى أن تحمل نفس الرخصة التى كنت تعمل بها فى برنامج P5


----------



## طارق سامي (15 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز قمت بالفعل باستخدام ال product code وملف ال license الخاص باصدار p5
الا انه اثناء التنصيب وعند اختبار ال database افاد بوجود خطأ في ال user name or passord
علما بانني اتبعت نفس خطوات تحميل p5
ارجو المساعدة مع جزيل شكريعلما بان نظام التشغيل لدي win xp sp 2


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 يناير 2008)

ارسل لى الخطأ الذى ظهر لحضرتك بالضبط و الله المستعان


----------



## احمد رامى خالد (15 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء بعد تجارب مع مواقع التحميل والتنزيل وجدت ان موقع Zshare.net من افضل تلك المواقع واقلها انقطاع فى اثناء التحميل والتنزيل--مع الشكر


----------



## طارق سامي (15 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز قمت بالفعل باستخدام ال product code وملف ال license الخاص باصدار p5
الا انه اثناء التنصيب وعند اختبار ال database افاد بوجود خطأ في ال user name or passord
علما بانني اتبعت نفس خطوات تحميل p5
الرسالة هي: Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: Login failed for user 'pubuser
وعند محاولة فتح البرنامج يفشل في الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات وتظهر الرسالة التالية :
Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now?
وعند تعريف ال database بالضبط مثل p5
public database information :user name "pubuser" passord 'pubuser
لقاعدة البيانات pmdb


----------



## طارق سامي (15 يناير 2008)

استكمالا لما سبق
هل يوجد اختلاف في ال 
user name , password
هل توجد طريقة لتعريف ال database مختلفة عن اصدار 5
امل الا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم


----------



## bolbol (15 يناير 2008)

عادة مشاكل الdata base بتبقى من الأنتي فيرس أو عايز تنزل ويندوز تاني
لإن المشكلة دي قابلتني قبل كدة وأنا بأنزل ver 5.0 وما تحلتش إلا بعد ما نزلت الويندوز تاني


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 يناير 2008)

أبدا لم تثقل 
أخى أنصح بهذا الحل القاسى و لكنه جذرى:
أن تعيد تسطيب و يندوز من جديد ثم تعيد تسطيب بريمافيرا انتربرايز 6 

و لكن هذا بعد أن ينصحك أهل الخبرة فى قواعد البيانات حتى لا أكون مستسهل الحل


----------



## bolbol (15 يناير 2008)

على العموم أنا لسه منزل ويندوز جديد إمبارح وبأحاول أثبته دلوقتي وحأوافي على الفور بالنتيجة


----------



## bolbol (15 يناير 2008)

نفس الرسالة للأسف
ولكن هناك محاولة سأقوم بها وأوافيكم بالنتيجة


----------



## طارق سامي (15 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز 
قمت بتجارب عدة لتشغيل البرنامج باءت جميعها بالفشل.المشكلة كما اتصور وكما كان يحدث من قبل مع اصدار 5 هي 
1.وجود ملف للرخصة غير ما نستخدمه - وهو ماكان يحدث مشاكل عند تنصيب اصدار 5 ظاهرها ال database وبمجرد العمل بملف الرخصة انتهت المشكلة بدون اي تغيير في طريقة التثبيت.
2.وجود طريقة اخرى لتعريف ال database وهو احتمال ضعيف.

اخي العزيز اعلم باننا اثقلنا عليك آمل ان ترفع لنا ملف الرخصة وان تشير الى اي اختلاف اتبعته عند تنصيب هذا الاصدار عن تنصيب اصدار 5 المشروحة طريقته بالصور في المنتدى والتي قمت باتباعها حرفيا وعلى هذا فاتوقع ان نواجه جميعنا هذه المشكلة.
لك منا جميعا جزيل الشكر على هذا التعاون الجميل.


----------



## bolbol (15 يناير 2008)

يا ريت حد يكون لسه منزل الويندوز ويجرب 
علشان أنا شلت بريمافيرا 6 ونزلت بريمافيرا 5 وقاللي نفس الرسالة
علماً بأنني كنت قد قمت بتنزيل الأوفيس والكاسبرسكاي وفايرفوكس وأدوب ريدرو وينرار وكام برنامج كده 
فعلشان كده يا ريت يكون حد لسه منزل وويندوز ويبتدي بالبريمافيرا6 الأول


----------



## الزعيم2000 (16 يناير 2008)

يا إخوانى الكرام أنا أؤكد ان الرخصة التى كانت تعمل على 5 هى نفسها يمكن العمل بها على 6 
و لكن أعتقد أن المشكلة ليست مشكلة رخصة و لكنها مشكلة قاعدة بيانات


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 يناير 2008)

أخى الزعيم 
المشكلة فعلا" قاعدة بيانات ولا علاقة للويندوز بها لأن الويندوز على جهازى نسخة أصلية وقد قمت بعمل setup وعند فتح البرنامج ظهرت هذة الشاشة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1200477702.rar
أرجو مشاهدة الصورة والأفادة وسأبحث من جانبى عن حل
المهم أن هذا الأنجاز يحسب للزعيم جزاة اللة خير وأن شاء اللة نجد حل للمشكلة وكل حاجة ولها حل مع الصبر وتكرار المحاولة واللة الموفق 
محمود حازم عياد​


----------



## طارق سامي (16 يناير 2008)

اخي الزعيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تفسح لي صدرك قليلا فقد يكون في اجابتك على الاسئلة التالية ما يعيننا على حل المشكلة.
اود ان استفسر منكم على ما يلي :
1.اثناء تنصيب p6 هل قمت بادخال user name & password لل database ام تم تعريفها تلقائيا.
2.عند فتح البرنامج ماهو ال user name & password اللذين يفتح بهما البرنامج .
3.لاحظت وجود install directory موجود به تثبيت لقاعدة البيانات هل قمت باستخدامه.
4.قبل تنصيب البرنامج هل قمت بحذف الdatabase مع p5
5.اذا كانت اجابة السؤال السابق ب لا فهل قمت بالكتابة عليها اثناء التنصيب overwrite ام لا
وفي الختام لك مني كل الشكر وخالص الدعاء بان يسدد الله على طريق الحق خطاك ويمتعك بنعمة الصحة والعافية.


----------



## bolbol (16 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة للأخ محمود حازم 
إنت عملت تجربة كنت على وشك القيام بها وهي أن أقوم بتثيت p5 أولاً ثم p6 وعندما يدي الرسالة بإنه حيمسح الداتا بيس القديمة نرفض عملية الإستبدال ولكن يبدو أن الداتا بيي الخاصة بالفيرجين 5 مختلفة عن مثيلتها بفيرجين 6 
وأعتقد إن الموضوع لا يتعلق بكون الويندوز أصلي أم لا ولكن يتعلق بويندز لسه نازل نضيف بدون أي برامج وبعدين نحاول ننزل عليه البريمافيرا الجديدة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (16 يناير 2008)

أسف إخوانى لآنى لم أوضح أننى قمت بتسطيب 6 على جهاز ليس موجود عليه 5 من الأصل , لذلك لم أقوم باستبدال قاعدة البيانات أو شئ من هذا القبيل بل تم تأصيل البرنامج لآول مرة , و هذا أضمن من أتقوم بعملية تنصيب 6 على جهاز موجود عليه 5 من ألأصل , لآن مشاكل قواعد البيانات قد لا تكون منطقية بشهادة المتخصصين الذين تعاملت معهم.

بالنسبة لتنصيب البرنامج 6 على الجهاز لآول مرة ( و هو الأضمن و لايسبب أى مشاكل بإذن الله ) فمثله مثل تنصيب 5 تمــــــــــاما و بنفس الــــ Product Key and License File


----------



## bolbol (16 يناير 2008)

للأسف أنا حاولت أنزل الويندوز تاني بس الموضوع ما نفعش للأسف نفس الرسالة


----------



## طارق سامي (16 يناير 2008)

اخي الزعيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تفسح لي صدرك قليلا فقد يكون في اجابتك على الاسئلة التالية ما يعيننا على حل المشكلة.
اود ان استفسر منكم على ما يلي :
1.اثناء تنصيب p6 هل قمت بادخال user name & password لل database ام تم تعريفها تلقائيا.
2.عند فتح البرنامج ماهو ال user name & password اللذين يفتح بهما البرنامج .
3.لاحظت وجود install directory موجود به تثبيت لقاعدة البيانات هل قمت باستخدامه.

وفي الختام لك مني كل الشكر وخالص الدعاء بان يسدد الله على طريق الحق خطاك ويمتعك بنعمة الصحة والعافية.


----------



## bolbol (16 يناير 2008)

على العموم سواء وصلنا لحل أو لم نصل أحب أشكر الأخ الزعيم على مجهوده ووقته في رفع هذا البرنامج وإن شاء الله حنقدر نوصل لحل


----------



## bolbol (18 يناير 2008)

كمحاولة لحل المشكلة نظراً لأهمية البرنامج 
فلماذا لا نحاول معاً محاولة حل مشكلة الداتا بيس ولنعتبره تحدياً لنا :-
وكبداية مني فقد قمت بالتالي :-
1- إستطعت الدخول على الداتا بيس الخاصة بالبرنامج عن طريق برنامج SQL Server Management Studio Express
الموجود ضمن القائمة Microsoft SQL Server 2005
قمت بتحديد السيرفر nabil\primavera حيث nabil إسم الجهاز عندي
حيث وجدت بها إختياران أحدهما :-
windows authentiation
والآخر
sql server authentiation
عندما حاولت الدخول في الاختيار الثاني وجدته يطلب يوزر نيم وباس حاولت الدخول ببpublic لم استطع حيث لا أعلم الباسوورد
لذا دخلت عن طريق 
windows authentiation
وفيها دخلت على security
logins
وجدت من ضمن الموجودين sa
قمت بالدخول عليها ومعرفة الإختيارات المتاحة لهذا اليوزر 
وستجدون من الإختيار rules وجود تأشير أمام public ( الذي يخص الداتا بيس )
ثم من نافذة اللوج إن أضفت يوزر جديد بباس وورد ( يجب أن تزيد عن 6 أحرف )
وقمت بنفس الإختيارات الموجودة لليوزر sa
ثم قمت بالحفظ والخروج
ثم حاولت بعد ذلك تكرار نفس محاولة الدخول عن طريق 
sql server authentiation
باليوزر والباس اللي قمت بعملهم
فقدرت أدخل على الداتا بيس
إفتكرت إن كدة المشكلة إتحلت بس حاولت أدخل لقيت نفس المشكلة


----------



## bolbol (18 يناير 2008)

2-وجدت في الإصدار 5 المانيوال الخاص بالبرنامج الملف الذي يسمى adminguide
وجدته يتكلم عن موضوع الداتا بيز تقريباً من الصفحة 50 فيما فوق
فوجدته يذكر أن البرنامج ( البريمافيرا) يقوم بإنشاء الداتابيس أولاً عن طريق برنامج microsoft sql ثم بعد ذلك يقوم بتنفيذ 2 script موجودين داخل الفولدر
P6\CD 1\install\database\scripts\install\ss
أحدهما يدعى
ssmm_login
قمت بفتحه عن طريق

SQL Server Management Studio Express
وجدت به اليوزرس والباسووردس
ومنهم public
ووضع أمامه الباسوورد " PASSWORD??"
حاولت الدخول بهم ولكن نفس الرسالة
هذا ما حدث معي حتى الآن وأتمنى من جميع الأخوة المهتمين بالبرنامج المشاركة في حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بفضل الله انتهيت من تنزيل اجزاء البرنامج
وقد حثل معي كما حصل مع الاخوة اذ ان عمليت الsetup تمت بشكل ممتاز 
ولكن عند تشغيل البنامج وكتابة اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور كان هناك مشكلةة تتعلق بال داتا بيس

ولكن لا انسى شكر الاخ الزعيم وجميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع

املا ان يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة علما بأنني استخدم ويندوز فيستا


----------



## koko mata (20 يناير 2008)

*الجزء السابع*



الزعيم2000 قال:


> الجزء السابع من تسعة أجزاء و الله المستعـــــــــــــان



الأخ العزيز المهندس (الزعيم) جزاك الله خيرا عن البرنامج

فقد قمت بتحميل الاجزاء كلها فما عدا الجزء السابع 

يبدو أن الوصلة بها مشكلة على 2share

حيث لايسمح بتحميلها

فلو تكرمت تحديد وصلة جديدة لهذا الجزء


----------



## koko mata (22 يناير 2008)

*ملف الجزء السابع*

الأخ العزيز المهندس (الزعيم)

قد قمت بالإتصال بالشخص المسؤول بموقع 2share
بخصوص ملف الجزء السابع وأفاد بالأتى:- 

Hello! *Most probably the file is corrupted*. 
Please, try to usehttp://www.2shared.com/advsearch.jsp to find the file you need.
Thank you. 
Best regards,Svetlana
2shared support 
------ Original message ------ 
> >> Pick: I had the following problem> 
i can't download the following file :- > http://www.2shared.com/file/2716436/7c3e36f0/CD_1_rar.html > 
file size 71680 KB but the loaded file obtained 0 Kb 

فلو تكرمت أخى العزيز تحديد وصلة جديدة لهذا الجزء

حيث ان الملف غير سليم طبقا للإفادة السابقة

وجزاك الله خيرا وأسف على إزعاجك بهذا الطلب


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 يناير 2008)

حاضر أخى الحبيب سألبى
مع إعتذارى للمشاكل التى و اجهتكم فى تهيئة البرنامج , و التى لا أعرف سببها الحقيقى حتى الأن


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يناير 2008)

اخى فى الله الزعيم شفاك الله وعفاك وكفر الله بمرضك السيئات ورزقك الله بالطاعات وجعلك الله عونا لنا فى الازمات ورفع الله باخلاصك الدرجات وباهى الله بك ملائكته فى السموات اللهم استجب منى هذه الدعوات
اخى الزعيم شاكر جدا على اهتمامك بالموضوع وبمشكلتى لكن للاسف حاولت انزل الاجزاء التسعة من على الرابط كان بيقف دائما فى منتصف التحميل ويذكر ان فيه مشكلة فى الreset اتمتى لو تمكنت من اعادة رفعهم مرة اخرى ويا حبذا لو فى رابط اخر ولك منى جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## محمد م السيد (26 يناير 2008)

أولا : أحب أن أشكر الأخ الزعيم على هذا المجهود الرائع
ثانيا : أنا قمت بعمل تحمل البرنامج على وندوز فيستا وعندما يصل إلى :
creating the PM database 
ثم يتوقف بعد ذلك بالرغم من محاولتى لهذا الموضوع لثلاث مرات.
ثم قررت أن أحاول على وندوز أكس بى حصل معى نفس المشكلة التى حدثت مع الأخوة فأرجو المساعدة وحيث أنه للان لم يشتكى من تحميل البرنامج على وندوز فيستا غيرى .


----------



## laith211 (26 يناير 2008)

اشكرك كل الشكر


----------



## foratfaris (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا للاخوة الزعيم -عياد وكل الموجودين
مع تمنياتي باستكمال الوصلة 7


----------



## الزعيم2000 (27 يناير 2008)

الجزء السابع
http://www.2shared.com/file/2716436/7c3e36f0/CD_1_rar.html


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 يناير 2008)

أخى فى الله الزعيم اود ان اسالك هل set up للvr 6 يؤثر على المشروعات تحت الvr 3.1 ام انهما يمكن ان يعملا معا على نفس الجهاز حيث اننى planner لشركة استشارات بالخليج واخشى من عمل set up لهذا الاصدار فيؤثر على المشاريع المقدمة من المقاولين تحت الاصدار القديم علما بان العقد ينص على التعامل بالاصدار القديم الا اننا نحاول ان نغيره للاصدار الجديد لكن حتى الان لم يتم البت فى الموضوع برجاء التكرم بالاجابة حتى وان بدا السؤال ساذجا او فى غير محله لانه بالطبع يتوقف عليه استمرارى بالعمل لانى بالفعل اريد التدرب على الاصدار الجديد حتى لا افاجا بتغيير العقد وانا لا اعلم شيئا عن الاصدار الجديد شاكرا لكم سعة صدركم واطالتى ف الكتابة


----------



## حيدر البراك (27 يناير 2008)

*سبب عدم عمل نسخة بريمافيرا 6*

لقد علمت سبب عدم عمل هذه النسخة وهي ان الملفات الرفوعة ناقصة ولكي تعمل يجب ان يتم رفع الملفات المرفقة في سي دي واحد كاملة.
انا رايت نسخة تعمل وكان حجم السي دي الاول 692 ميغا علما ان البرنامج يتكون من 4 سي دي ولكي يعمل البرنامج يكفي السي دي الاول فقط
الس دي المرفوع يفتقد لملفات الا other sql tools وهي التي تسمح لك بالدخول الى السيرفر.
لا استطيع رفع السي دي الذي عندي لانه يعود للشركة التي اعمل بها وغير مرخص لاستخدامه او نشره لاغراض شخصية.


----------



## koko mata (27 يناير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> أخى فى الله الزعيم اود ان اسالك هل set up للvr 6 يؤثر على المشروعات تحت الvr 3.1 ام انهما يمكن ان يعملا معا على نفس الجهاز حيث اننى planner لشركة استشارات بالخليج واخشى من عمل set up لهذا الاصدار فيؤثر على المشاريع المقدمة من المقاولين تحت الاصدار القديم علما بان العقد ينص على التعامل بالاصدار القديم الا اننا نحاول ان نغيره للاصدار الجديد لكن حتى الان لم يتم البت فى الموضوع برجاء التكرم بالاجابة حتى وان بدا السؤال ساذجا او فى غير محله لانه بالطبع يتوقف عليه استمرارى بالعمل لانى بالفعل اريد التدرب على الاصدار الجديد حتى لا افاجا بتغيير العقد وانا لا اعلم شيئا عن الاصدار الجديد شاكرا لكم سعة صدركم واطالتى ف الكتابة



الأخ العزيز تامر

يرجى العلم انه يمكنك تشغيل اللإصدارتين معا على جهاز واحد ولاتقلق
حيث انى أعمل حاليا على هذين الإصدارتين معا

وكل نسخة تتعامل مع مشروعاتها منفصلة عن الأخرى

وإذا صادفتك مشاكل فنحن فى الخدمة


----------



## koko mata (27 يناير 2008)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> الجزء السابع
> http://www.2shared.com/file/2716436/7c3e36f0/CD_1_rar.html



شكرا جزيلا يا أخى وجارى التحميل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## koko mata (27 يناير 2008)

حيدر البراك قال:


> لقد علمت سبب عدم عمل هذه النسخة وهي ان الملفات الرفوعة ناقصة ولكي تعمل يجب ان يتم رفع الملفات المرفقة في سي دي واحد كاملة.
> انا رايت نسخة تعمل وكان حجم السي دي الاول 692 ميغا علما ان البرنامج يتكون من 4 سي دي ولكي يعمل البرنامج يكفي السي دي الاول فقط
> الس دي المرفوع يفتقد لملفات الا other sql tools وهي التي تسمح لك بالدخول الى السيرفر.
> لا استطيع رفع السي دي الذي عندي لانه يعود للشركة التي اعمل بها وغير مرخص لاستخدامه او نشره لاغراض شخصية.



أضم صوتى للأخ حيدر 

حيث بعد أجراء فك الملفات تواجدت بعض الأجزاء غير كاملة طبقا لما ذكره الأخ حيدر

نرجو من الأخ الكريم (الزعيم) التفضل بإستكمال هذه الملفات ونرجو منه ان يطيل صبره معنا حيث اننا ندعو له دائما بالخير وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 يناير 2008)

اخى فى الله لسانى يعجز عن الشكر على هذه المعلومة القيمة ولا املك اللا الدعاء لك بالصحة والعافية والدوام الرقى فى الدنيا والستر بالدنيا والاخرة ورفقة الحبيب المصطفى فى جنة الخلد ان شاء الله
كما لى عندك استفسار هل المعلومة التى ذكرها الاخ حيدر صحيحة بصفتك قد قمت بالعمل على الاصدار الجديد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (27 يناير 2008)

أولا 


> حتى وان بدا السؤال ساذجا او فى غير محله


أخى الحبيب لا يوجد سؤال ساذج و خصوصا من أناس مثل حضراتكم , نحن هنا لنساعد بعض أرجو ألا ننسى ذلك .
أخى الفاضل قد عملت على النسختين مع بعض فى نفس الوقت على جهاز واحد P5 و P3 و لم يكن هناك مشاكل, و لست متأكد من ذلك مع P6 
و لكن عليك أن تبدأ بـــ P3 أولا ثم 5 بعد ذلك فى التسطيب

ثانيا


> لقد علمت سبب عدم عمل هذه النسخة وهي ان الملفات الرفوعة ناقصة ولكي تعمل يجب ان يتم رفع الملفات المرفقة في سي دي واحد كاملة.
> انا رايت نسخة تعمل وكان حجم السي دي الاول 692 ميغا علما ان البرنامج يتكون من 4 سي دي ولكي يعمل البرنامج يكفي السي دي الاول فقط
> الس دي المرفوع يفتقد لملفات الا other sql tools وهي التي تسمح لك بالدخول الى السيرفر.


أعتقد أن كلام الأخ الفاضل صحيح جزاه الله خيرا و سأرفع النسخة كاملة , و أقسم بالله أن هذا لخطأ غير مقصود 
سامحونى


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 يناير 2008)

عذرا ايضا اعلم الان ان الملفات التى تم رفعها غير كاملة لكن للمعرفة فقط لقد قمت بتنزيل برنامج الرير وقمت بتنزيل الملفات كاملة وحاولت دمجهم فلم اعرف كيف يتم الدمج واعادة الفك مرة اخرى ارجو المساعدة ومعرفة ما كان على فعله بالتفصيل ان تكرمتم


----------



## koko mata (27 يناير 2008)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> ثانيا
> 
> أعتقد أن كلام الأخ الفاضل صحيح جزاه الله خيرا و سأرفع النسخة كاملة , و أقسم بالله أن هذا لخطأ غير مقصود
> سامحونى



نحن فى انتظارك يازعيم وجزاك الله عنا خيرالجزاء


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 يناير 2008)

أخى الزعيم 
بالنسبة لما قمنا بتنزيلة من ملفات هل ستعاد مرة أخرى بعد تحميلكم البرنامج مرة أخرى أم ستقوم بالأشارة الى النواقص لأستكمالها بالنسبة للذين قاموا بالتنزيل للنسخة السابقة
مع قبول وافر الأحترام
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 يناير 2008)

بل لزيادة التأكيد و ضمان عدم حدوث مشاكل سأقوم برفع النسخة كاملة بإذن الله


----------



## تامرالمصرى (28 يناير 2008)

عذرا ايضا اعلم الان ان الملفات التى تم رفعها غير كاملة لكن للمعرفة فقط لقد قمت بتنزيل برنامج الرير وقمت بتنزيل الملفات كاملة وحاولت دمجهم فلم اعرف كيف يتم الدمج واعادة الفك مرة اخرى ارجو المساعدة ومعرفة ما كان على فعله بالتفصيل ان تكرمتم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 يناير 2008)

أخى الكريم البرنامج المسئول عن الدمج موجود ليس الرير و لكنه برنامج موجود فى مشاركة الأستاذ القدير محمود عياد تحت عنوان هدية للأخ الزعيم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (28 يناير 2008)

bolbol قال:


> أعتد أن هذا رابط البرامج وجدته عن طرق البحث
> البرنامج موجود في هذه المشاركة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77844.html
> وهذا هو الرابط المباشر
> ...


البرنامج الموجود بالمشاركة هو الwinrar وهو برنامج لتقسيم الملفات وليس دمجها ام ان هناك طريفة لاستخدامه بصورة عكسية ارجو التوضيح مع اعتذارى لهذا الالحاح


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 يناير 2008)

لا ليس وينرار و لكنه برنامج اسمه Split بعد أن تفكه ياب الرار 
و هو مجود فى نفس الربط


----------



## تامرالمصرى (28 يناير 2008)

فى الحفيفة ان خجل من كثرة ازعاجى لكنى قمت بفك البرنامج المكور فعلا واضفت الروابط التسعة للبرنامج الجديد بعد فكه وبعد ان انهى الرنامج عملياته لم اجد اى نتيجة او اثر لبنامج البريمافيرا
اسف مرة اخرى وشاكر على مجهودك معى


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (29 يناير 2008)

أخواني جميعا ،خلاصة الموضوع أن زعيمنا سيقوم بإعادة رفع البرنامج كاملا،فله منا جميعا كل التحية والتقدير، وبسيطة يا زعيم وخيرها في غيرها، كفاية علينا إنك تبحث وتجتهد وتقدم لنا المعرفة ونحن عاجزون عن شكرك وشكر مشرفنا الكبير محمود حازم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 يناير 2008)

نعم نعم يا أحبابى و أساتذتى 
سأقوم بإذن المولى بإعادة الكرة خلال الأسبوع القادم 
سامحونى لضيق وقتى


----------



## foratfaris (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (2 فبراير 2008)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> نعم نعم يا أحبابى و أساتذتى
> سأقوم بإذن المولى بإعادة الكرة خلال الأسبوع القادم
> سامحونى لضيق وقتى



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 فبراير 2008)

وحشتنا يازعيم بقالنا كتير ما شفنالكش مشاركة وحشتنا جدا ومستنيين النسخة الاصلية للبرنامج على احر من الجمر


----------



## راضيه (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووور اخى


----------



## الزعيم2000 (5 فبراير 2008)

و أنتم و الله العظيم قد وحشتمونى فعلا
إخوتى الكرام بإذن المولى و بدون تكثير للوعود على يوم السبت بإذن الله ستكون النسخة مرفوعة , 
هذه أول مرة أستطيع الدخول للنت منذ حوالى أسبوع أو 6 أيام


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (5 فبراير 2008)

نحن في الانتظار


----------



## foratfaris (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا مقدما للاخ الزعيم
يا ريت اذا في مجال نستفيد من الجزاء السابقة اللي نزلناها


----------



## justcivil (7 فبراير 2008)

يا اخوان النسخة موجودة في المنتدى وانا منزلها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80487.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (7 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب على النفع لنا جميعا


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (8 فبراير 2008)

justcivil قال:


> يا اخوان النسخة موجودة في المنتدى وانا منزلها
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80487.html




اخي مشاركتك رائعة ولكن حبذا لو وضعت نفس الاجزاء ولكن في موقع اخر بهذا تجعلنا ننزل السيدي بشكل اسروع
وان كنت لا تستطيع فلا بأس سننتظر حتى ننتهي من التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 فبراير 2008)

طال انتظارنا وازداد شوقنا ومازال حبك فى الله يضمنا اخى الزعيم
منتظرين بفارغ الصبر نسختك من البرنامج لان نسخة الاخ الكريم justcivil لا تعمل على الاطلاق ارجو التوفيق لك ولجميع من يساهم فى رقى هذا المنتدى


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 فبراير 2008)

اللهم زود شوقنا للجنة
قاربت على الإنتهاء أحبابى من رفع النسخة مرة أخرى كاملــــــــــــــــــــــــة هذه المرة


----------



## koko mata (13 فبراير 2008)

نشكر الأخ الكريم justcivil على هديته القيمة

حيث قمت بتحميل النسخة وأعمل عليها الأن بشكل ممتاز

على فكره انا نزلتها على ويندوز فيستا وجهاز أخر ويندوز أكس بى وما شاء الله تعملان بكفاءة

شكرا مرة أخرى أخانا العزيز justcivil


----------



## koko mata (13 فبراير 2008)

لا ننسى طبعا مجهودات أخانا العزيز الزعيم

جزاه الله عنا خيرا


----------



## koko mata (14 فبراير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> طال انتظارنا وازداد شوقنا ومازال حبك فى الله يضمنا اخى الزعيم
> منتظرين بفارغ الصبر نسختك من البرنامج لان نسخة الاخ الكريم justcivil لا تعمل على الاطلاق ارجو التوفيق لك ولجميع من يساهم فى رقى هذا المنتدى



الأخ العزيز تامر

أدا قابلتك مشاكل فى تنزيل نسخة الأخ justcivil فيمكنى حلها لك بإدن الله تعالى حيث قمت بتحميل النسخة و أعمل عليها الأن على الفيستا والأكس بى

ولمنتدنا العزيز جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامرالمصرى (16 فبراير 2008)

الاخ الحبيب كوكو ماتا بالفعل لدى مشكلة مع نسخة الاخ justcivil فانا بعد التستيب وعند خطوة فتح البرنامج تظهر رسالة بان الداتا بيز غير معرف وعند محاولة تعريفة تظهر رسالة ان الفايل 53 فى الsql لا يمكن قرائتها وحاولت تنزيل الsql كذا مرة بلا فائدة ارجو توضيح ما الخطا الذى ارتكبه


----------



## fatmaaly (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخ كوكو ماتا ان يشرح لنا طريقه تثبيت P6 لانه من الواضح انه هناك طريقه معينه
وذلك لتعم الفائده
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

اضم صوتى لصوت الاخت الكريمة فاطمه على وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## Mohannad_3 (19 فبراير 2008)

أخي الزعيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
هل تستطيع مساعدتي في برنامج لإيجاد الباسورد لملفات Excell or Word
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

اخى محمد 3 ارجو ان تجرب هذا الباسورد ربما يساعدك فهو خاص بالاوفيس الموضوع على جهازى مع العلم انه اوفيس 2007
Serials:
Office Suites:
VB48G-H6VK9-WJ93D-9R6RM-VP7GT
Office Applications:
HCFPT-K86VV-DCKH3-87CCR-FM6HW


----------



## يوسف عيسىا (21 فبراير 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## gelgamish (26 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله بك ... بس في مشكلة رابط رقم 7 أرجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## islamelgin (27 فبراير 2008)

اخى الكريم برجاء التحميل على هوست غير الرابيد شير

مشكووووووور


----------



## Amriano77 (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
Could U Please Upload The Manual In Another Link Because Rabid Share Is Not Opening
Thank You 4 All Your Efforts


----------



## Amriano77 (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
Could U Please Upload The Manual In Another Link Because Rabid Share Is Not Opening
Thank You 4 All Your Efforts


----------



## akram621 (1 مارس 2008)

مشكـــور على مجهودك الرائع والعظيم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramadan ali (10 مارس 2008)

*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

ارجو منك اخى الزعيم ان ترسل لى رسالة على تليفونى او ***** -رمضان


----------



## مهندس126 (9 مايو 2008)

الف شكرين ا على هذا الكنز العظيم ولا تتصور مدى سعادتى واااااخررين


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (23 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يوفقك وشكرا


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (23 فبراير 2010)

مع خالص الشكر على المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## eng_m.saleh (17 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

